# Troy Lee Designs BP 7850-HW Protective Shirt



## Rasterman (Jan 23, 2008)

Got the BP 7850 in hopes of replacing my old rock garden flak jacket with something more comfortable. It is indeed more comfortable, there are problems though:


no zipper
no kidney/waist protection
no protection on the back side of the top of the arm, which makes no sense as they put a pad on the front side
this isn't really the pads fault, but wearing a hard plastic back protector seems like a smart move and I feel much better with one on
shoulder pads are a little thin

I think I might fix these issues by taking my old flak jacket and attaching the hard shell spine protector to it, since you secure it with with a kidney belt that will also fix the waist issue.

The shirts quality is great, and I love that there are pads on every surface, meanwhile not being too bulky. On my old flak jacket, the chest protector was never tight and always floated around and was annoying. The 7850 is about what I expected, more comfortable but not enough protection, by hacking my old flak jacket on it though I think it will be the best of both worlds, more comfortable and more protection.

I also got the 7855-HW to try out, it is the same as the 7850 but also has built in arm protectors, they fit very snug and I have no doubt they would stay in place on a crash, it has a few problems though, it makes the shirt very hard to get on and off, usually after a few runs I take off my arm guards to cool down, this wouldn't be possible. Also the arm guards only cover about half the area of my roaches on my forearm, and after looking at all the abuse my roaches have taken I am sticking with them as the extra protection is definitely used.


----------



## Kabob King (Mar 18, 2012)

thanks for the review. I just had a shoulder separation 5 days ago and have been looking for something to where when i ride.

I was a little disappointed to find out there is no kidney protection. I also took a hard blow to that area during my fall, so i would want something that would incorporate that.

Sounds like if this think had a zipper and kidney protection it would be perfect. Any other shirts anyone can recommend?

I have been looking at this as well, its got kidney and back protection, a little light on the shoulders and upper arm which is the reason I am looking into this.

SixSixOne Core Saver Suit


----------



## Kabob King (Mar 18, 2012)

come on guys. I am sure some of you have some feed back. Is it possible most of you do not wear protection like this?


----------



## Jet Fuel (Jan 17, 2004)

There is a good thread on the TLD BP 7850 HW in the Downhill - Freeride forum. All of the reviews are very positive.

http://forums.mtbr.com/downhill-freeride/troy-lee-designs-bp-7850-hw-shirt-have-you-used-791139.html

As for the SixSixOne Core Saver Suit, If I am going to wear upper body protection I want it to have shoulder protection.


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

Nice and comfortable.
Does what it says on the tin. ie works well when you decide its time for a dirt sandwich.

Can ride up a bit by the bottom of a run, but minimal.
Can be hot - even with no over-shirt. The vent holes work pretty good when moving. Even with the vent holes, you are basically wearing a foam parka so if you run hot it may not be the thing.
(I really wish it had a zipper, so you could open it up at the bottom of the run)
It is not the run that kills you it is the wait in the lift line and the ride back to the top - no air movement = no ventilation.

Otherwise its a nice piece. Good construction and fit. Really nice that you can remove the pads in certain areas. So far its wearing well.

Recommended - with the provision that it can be a bit warm...

HTH

michael


----------



## racerxti (Apr 20, 2007)

The TLD BP-7850 (also the 661 Core Saver) are both MTB and Moto core protectors. The front pad is mainly to protect your from roost (other mx riders kicking rocks back at you). This isn't needed for MTB, but its handy if you slam your chest into the stem/handlebar in a crash.

Out of the two products I'm a big fan of the 661 core protector for the spine guard and kidney belt. IMO shoulder pads are unnecessary. However, you should wear as much armor as makes you feel comfortable. For me the 661 is the best, lightest, coolest chest protector that covers the bits i'm looking to protect. Its also Leatt compatible, which is most important to me now a days.

New thread just started on a new upper body protector. 
Protective Compression Shirt - G-Form LLC


----------

